# heavy flannel



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

if any of you like flannel for liners and/or blankies, this heavy flannel is *amazing*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... K:MEWNX:IT

i've bought a couple of other kinds that said "heavy," but there's no comparison whatsoever.

just thought i'd share the find.


----------

